# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  best pro hormone these days

## viking88

its been awhile since ive been on pro hormones, 6 years ago on superdrol haaha


what are some good pro hormones these days?

----------


## ajordana

the superdrol clones are still beast.. ironmaglabs has some POTENT ones.. i ran super-dmz for a month and put on 28 lbs in 28 days to kickstart my cycle which im still gaining weight now bout 3 weeks later.. stuff is crazyyy for strength gains too. my friend is running methadrol extreme right now which is close to the same as super dmz with one added compound and hes up 20 lbs in 3 weeks.. its good stuff, lethargy and pumps and pretty intense but if youre willing to go all the way its worth it. the super dmz is superdrol and dymethazine together, and the methadrol is superdrol, dymethazine, decadrol, and some kinda proprietary blend..

----------


## viking88

you get lethargy from taking the superdrol?

----------


## gearbox

I was curious on that too

----------


## ajordana

yeah man.. pretty bad.. never heard that before? its a common side on it. only downside about it, gains are sick though, lower back pumps can be a bitch too though.. by week 4... ahhh, i was havin to lay on my back between sets in the gym to keep pressure off my back haha!

----------


## Armykid93

> the superdrol clones are still beast.. ironmaglabs has some POTENT ones.. i ran super-dmz for a month and put on 28 lbs in 28 days to kickstart my cycle which im still gaining weight now bout 3 weeks later.. stuff is crazyyy for strength gains too. my friend is running methadrol extreme right now which is close to the same as super dmz with one added compound and hes up 20 lbs in 3 weeks.. its good stuff, lethargy and pumps and pretty intense but if youre willing to go all the way its worth it. the super dmz is superdrol and dymethazine together, and the methadrol is superdrol, dymethazine, decadrol, and some kinda proprietary blend..


Where can you get the first one you mentioned?
the superdrol clone?

----------


## eiff

Pretty sure he's talking about**: http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/super-dmz-rx/ & http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-l...-drol-extreme/

----------


## ajordana

guy above me nailed it  :Smilie: , thanks for chiming in bro

----------


## Ashop

I think most are pulled off USA markets but there were some that were real effective.
They were basically designer oral AAS that got passed off as prohormones.
MDROL,HDROL,PPLEX,M1T were all pretty good products.

----------


## Armykid93

> I think most are pulled off USA markets but there were some that were real effective.
> They were basically designer oral AAS that got passed off as prohormones.
> MDROL,HDROL,PPLEX,M1T were all pretty good products.


Damn government regulations

----------


## ajordana

> Damn government regulations


there are still clones just as good though if not better. i ran mdrol in the past with solid gains, and it was very hyped, but the super-dmz i ran recently blew it off the charts.

----------


## higgy

The super dmz is going to be very hard on ur liver because its two methylated compounds in one pill. So, yes it will yield strength gains but at a high price on ur body. Not to mention the water retention. From my knowledge, a halodrol clone or epistane would give great strength with little water retention. Hope this helps, op.

----------


## HideYourWife380

> I think most are pulled off USA markets but there were some that were real effective.
> They were basically designer oral AAS that got passed off as prohormones.
> MDROL,HDROL,PPLEX,M1T were all pretty good products.


This would be correct it's bullshit. Our government is nuts I feel like in some way I feel that AAS should be legal let alone ****ing PH being banned. AAS should be regulated like a system where you could apply for them. Fill out a form that you state intention of use, take a test on your knowledge of the matter and boom problem solved. Crazy how much our Government has leaned into looking almost communist with all the Laws and regs, soon we all will be assigned jobs and working for the same pay.....

----------


## Armykid93

> This would be correct it's bullshit. Our government is nuts I feel like in some way I feel that AAS should be legal let alone ****ing PH being banned. AAS should be regulated like a system where you could apply for them. Fill out a form that you state intention of use, take a test on your knowledge of the matter and boom problem solved. Crazy how much our Government has leaned into looking almost communist with all the Laws and regs, soon we all will be assigned jobs and working for the same pay.....


Haha couldn't agree more. Get our current leader out of office so that doesn't happen. I need a damn pass to go 4 wheeling in the forest for gods sake

----------


## Dubs1212

so what would u guys recommend for pct after using these chemicals? and would it be off the same website?

----------


## ajordana

> The super dmz is going to be very hard on ur liver because its two methylated compounds in one pill. So, yes it will yield strength gains but at a high price on ur body. Not to mention the water retention. From my knowledge, a halodrol clone or epistane would give great strength with little water retention. Hope this helps, op.


dymethazine has zero water retention, and superdrol is dry also. i experienced no bloat whatsoever on it, if anything i was more dry than before, of course its liver toxic, so are oral steroids .

and to dubs, you want a pct the same as you would for a steroid cycle, nolva/clomid. it suppresses hpta just like steroids , because they are steroids.. and no, you cant get them off the same site, any pct products you get from a prohormone supplier is going to be otc and most likely bullshit

----------


## Dubs1212

Alright. Trouble is i dont have a site i'd trust ordering gear/pct from, so i guess ill have to wait i've located a respected site. thanks

----------


## CmyZFly

superdrol clones....now im bald though  :Frown:

----------


## Cardseller

> yeah man.. pretty bad.. never heard that before? its a common side on it. only downside about it, gains are sick though, lower back pumps can be a bitch too though.. by week 4... ahhh, i was havin to lay on my back between sets in the gym to keep pressure off my back haha!


Ditto the apathy comment but the stuff works

----------

